# Protein Shakes



## Praying for a miracle x2 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi 

Are there any protein shakes that I can drink in pregnancy

I currently ave 1 twin that's measuring behind and the consultant worried me yesterday

I've heard increasing protein can support? 

Any advice on this? 

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You would have to check the ingredients carefully to ensure it does not contain anything nasty.

I wonder if you can just improve your diet by having some protein, carbs, and fruit or veg at every meal - so for protein yogurt, milk, nuts or eggs for breakfast; meat, eggs, fish or beans for lunch and something wholesome and balanced for dinner. Snack on seeds, yogurt, whole meal bread and have a glass of milk at bedtime.

I would rather get a range of nutrients from a balanced diet than take artificial shakes. Best not to over do it and just be mindful to a balanced diet.

It is more likely something else going on if you have one twin at the right growth and the other behind.

What has your consultant said about your diet?


----------

